
Fourier Transform as Feature Extraction for Malware Classification [pdf] - pizza
http://worldcomp-proceedings.com/proc/p2014/SAM9743.pdf
======
pizza
_Abstract — Research efforts to develop malicious application detection
algorithms have been a priority ever since the discovery of the first
“viruses”. Fourier transform is used to extract features from binary files.
These features are then reduced by random projection algorithm to create a set
of low-dimensional features that are used to classify whether the application
is malicious or not. A 99.6% accuracy was reached by Random Forest classifier,
while processing various worms, trojan horses, viruses, and backdoors_

